# anyone hear about any good deals at fishing show?



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Let's hear from some of the different companies if they care to share!


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

they will start posting up on here soon. just keep watching. Laguna usually has a good sale on there rods. Think in the past they knock them down to $200..Joe with chickenboy lures will usually hook u up nice too. Down south usually has a pretty good deal on there lures and usually raffles off a nice rod.


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

We will have our customs for $50-$75 off and our Liquids will be $20 off, so $140! 

The momentum on our new Liquid line has been remarkable. You would be hard pressed to find another rod at this price point that matches the light weight and sensitivity that this rod has delivered!

We will also have NEW hats and shirts!

Come see us!


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

The Laguna Liquids are AWESOME rods! Myself and many other guides have been using them with great results. Very light and sensitive. I was just talking with Tommy Countz yesterday evening about his, and we both agree that they are game changers at the <$200 mark and furthermore, we believe they match the quality of many $300 rods. You owe it to yourself to check them out. You will not find a better rod for $140 out there.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a HookSpit Diablo rod at the show.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll be posting up some of our specials later in my own thread, but here are some of the things I'll be doing for the show. 

1. All lures will be discounted 20% or more. We are taking care of the tax, so it's a nice savings and a good time to stock up. 

2. Our Lethal Venom Tro*Kar Jigheads will be discounted $3.00 per pack. That is an UNREAL deal.

3. I'll have all of my apparel, and it will be discounted.

4. I'll have some smoking good deals on some fishing equipment that I do not really need. (Honestly, I have way to much stuff) Most of it is barely used. GLX Gloomis rod, Shimano reels, GoPrp Hero 3 with burn bar mount (used like 5 times), and various other stuff. 

5. I'll be raffling off some high end rods. $10 per ticket. Once I get the cost back of the rod, we draw the name of the winner. We video the drawing, so there are no "brother in law deals" Waterloo, Laguna, and Sarge. We only sell 30 tickets per rod. 

6. I will have all of my new colors, and one color that will be run for a limited time and only available at the show. It is a very popular color that people have been asking for. Once that new color is gone, it's gone. 

7. Of course I will have a cold beverage for all of my loyal customers through the years.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Chickenboy always has some good deals.

I'm ready for the show!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

This is the time to buy your gear.

EVERYONE THERE WILL HAVE SOME TYPE OF DEAL. Might be able to negotiate a better deal on gear the last day if there is anything left. 

ALL THE ROD COMPANIES WITH HAVE DEALS. BOGA grips CAN BE BOUGHT FOR 100$ cash IN THE PAST.

Some of the rod companies will bring some cheaper versions of their rods if the wife has you on a budget.

Lot of baits will be on sale.

YOU WILL NEVER FIND A BETTER TIME TO GO BY AND LOOK AT EVERYONE'S RODS IF YOU WANT A HIGH END ROD AND NOT SURE OR DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU WANT. TRY THEM ALL TO FIND EXACTLY WHAT FITS YOU THE BEST. ASK LOTS OF QUESTIONS ABOUT EACH ROD AND WHAT IT DOES. I CARRY A COUPLE RODS WITH ME ON EACH TRIP DEPENDING OF THROWING TOPS, TAILS, OR CORKIES.

Go by the Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine booth and harass Everett Johnson and say "HI" to Pam his by far better half if. Ck out her "cookbook" if there are copies. She does the cooking section in the mag. Usually be some free copies of the mag for those who do not take it. I rec the 12$/ year electronic copy if you are thrifty like me.

THERE WILL BE FREE GOODS.

BRING A BIG SACK THE BS AROUND THE GUIDES BOOTHS COULD FERTILIZE YOUR YARD.  Seriously it will be a great time at all the booths as the bs and stories will flow. Some of these guys could run for president with the BS and stories. 

Beer is cold.

The classes in the back are great. Go by and pick the brains of the guy speaking if you have some questions.

Chicken Boy is always in rare form wonder how he would he act well done? Hopefully the twins will be over Mack now the he is married and will show up to vist with you.

Over all it is a great time whether you buy some gear or not.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Down South Lures said:


> I'll be posting up some of our specials later in my own thread, but here are some of the things I'll be doing for the show.
> 
> 1. All lures will be discounted 20% or more. We are taking care of the tax, so it's a nice savings and a good time to stock up.
> 
> ...


Awesome might have to bring a duffle bag lol. DSL is the only soft plastic I use


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Laguna Custom Rods said:


> We will have our customs for $50-$75 off and our Liquids will be $20 off, so $140!
> 
> The momentum on our new Liquid line has been remarkable. You would be hard pressed to find another rod at this price point that matches the light weight and sensitivity that this rod has delivered!
> 
> ...


Right on! I can't wait. I will be buying one this round. It was me that called Tuesday asking what the deals will be 



Down South Lures said:


> I'll be posting up some of our specials later in my own thread, but here are some of the things I'll be doing for the show.
> 
> 1. All lures will be discounted 20% or more. We are taking care of the tax, so it's a nice savings and a good time to stock up.
> 
> ...


I will be stopping by Michael. I need to get a hat.

For those that have not come aboard yet, Down South is currently my go to lure. I really like them.

We 2Coolers need to meet up somehow :brew2:


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

look forward to seeing u again mike


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Aggie87, I'll be there. It will be unreal as usual. Come have some fun at the Down South Booth. It is double the size of last year.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bull Red, I will meet you at Down South's booth for a :brew2:


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Down South Lures said:


> Aggie87, I'll be there. It will be unreal as usual. Come have some fun at the Down South Booth. It is double the size of last year.


Is your new larger tail going to be available?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmmm... I wonder who'll be running the CCA booth this year? Remember these honeys?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Bull Red, I will meet you at Down South's booth for a :brew2:


Sounds like a winner Matt! What day?


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

The larger bait with a belly slot will not be available, but it will be soon there after. It took a little longer than I thought. I was very particular with this bait, and the way it would swim. I tweaked it a bunch. I think it is perfect now. I would rather take a little extra time in releasing it, and being creative that just cutting a generic mold and slapping my name on it. We try to be original and innovative in a market that is full of copy cats and "the same old stuff"


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Returning loyal customers get Gentlemen Jack or Crown. I have a separate cooler with some 3 year old "deer camp" Keystone Light and Black Label light for the mooches. LOL!! You know who you are......


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> Hmmm... I wonder who'll be running the CCA booth this year? Remember these honeys?


Sure do!!! The next year it was a couple of guys. We all accused them of being cross-dressers...

Sure hope CCA does better with hat colors this year. Last year's baby blue just didn't cut it...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> Sounds like a winner Matt! What day?


Probably Thursday! Heck, I may go Wednesday and buy what is on my list and then go again Thursday to chill, ha ha!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Sure do!!! The next year it was a couple of guys. We all accused them of being cross-dressers...
> 
> Sure hope CCA does better with hat colors this year. Last year's baby blue just didn't cut it...


What day are you going Clayt? Go Thursday then we can hit Sambucca, LOL!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Down South Lures said:


> Returning loyal customers get Gentlemen Jack or Crown. I have a separate cooler with some 3 year old "deer camp" Keystone Light and Black Label light for the mooches. LOL!! You know who you are......


How about new customers? I'm not a fan of Keystone or Black Label Light (whatever that is). GJ is more my flavor.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Down South Lures said:
> 
> 
> > Returning loyal customers get Gentlemen Jack or Crown. I have a separate cooler with some 3 year old "deer camp" Keystone Light and Black Label light for the mooches. LOL!! You know who you are......
> ...


New customers get a single instead of a double. There may or may not be Kentucky Tavern plastic bottle whiskey for some folks.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Down South Lures said:


> Aggie87, I'll be there. It will be unreal as usual. Come have some fun at the Down South Booth. It is double the size of last year.


sounds good man. I plan on winning me another rod this year. My brother said hes not letting me win this year and its his time lol I put that sarge rod to the test this past year


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> What day are you going Clayt? Go Thursday then we can hit Sambucca, LOL!


Lester and I are going Thursday. Maybe John too. See you there!


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

My only day off that week is the 16; are all the exhibitors usually there on day one?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Down South Lures Rock!!! Wtg Mike!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Down South Lures said:


> Aggie87, I'll be there. It will be unreal as usual. Come have some fun at the Down South Booth. It is double the size of last year.


Mike you going to there for the whole show


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

daryl1979 said:


> Down South Lures said:
> 
> 
> > Aggie87, I'll be there. It will be unreal as usual. Come have some fun at the Down South Booth. It is double the size of last year.
> ...


Yes sir Daryl. See you there


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

SaltwaterTom said:


> My only day off that week is the 16; are all the exhibitors usually there on day one?


Yea I was wondering that too. Wed works best for me, but I'd rather go on a day when everyone will be there.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Probably Thursday! Heck, I may go Wednesday and buy what is on my list and then go again Thursday to chill, ha ha!


It looks like I'll be going Thursday. I have an all day meeting Wednesday. :headknock

See you there!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> It looks like I'll be going Thursday. I have an all day meeting Wednesday. :headknock
> 
> See you there!


10-4!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Winds are looking 30 ish on Thursday, I should be there close to noon.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Will most vendors accept credit/debit cards or should we bring cash?


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

Virtually all accept cash, credit or debit. Some will give a discount for cash.


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Drundel said:


> Yea I was wondering that too. Wed works best for me, but I'd rather go on a day when everyone will be there.


So what's the verdict, will all or at least most of the businesses be there on day 1, Wednesday? That day is looking like the best for me as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

My non-scientific vague recollection from going on a Wednesday in the last few years was that all or at least most vendors were open Wednesday. Hope this helps.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang I'll be out of town wed-sat, I guess Sunday is my day! Sarge, any specials?!?!?


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Will probably go on Wednesday for the 4:15 "Successful Fly Fishing" seminar and again on Sunday to catch Scot Null's "Shallow Water Sight Casting For Reds" talk. Information is the best deal there is!


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh man I can't wait till I'm off Saturday to get to the DSL and Laguna booths. I'll be spending way more than I probably should. DSL are the only plastic I throw anymore.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Laguna Custom Rods said:


> We will have our customs for $50-$75 off and our Liquids will be $20 off, so $140!
> 
> The momentum on our new Liquid line has been remarkable.


How about a $20 coupon code for us 2coolers who don't have the good fortune of living near Houston? I'd love to order one up for my new Concept E


----------



## SkeeterRick (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm hoping for a rain out Thurs or Fri so I can go early!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Fido, Laguna is a 2Cool sponsor so your good... PM me and we can make it happen!


----------



## Laguna Custom Rods (Jun 26, 2012)

fido98 said:


> How about a $20 coupon code for us 2coolers who don't have the good fortune of living near Houston? I'd love to order one up for my new Concept E


 Well, that seems fair! Call us at the shop, (leave a message if we aren't there, because most the staff will be running to or from or at the show). Just let us know you are a 2cooler and wanting the fishing show special.
281-665-1300

If you want to order on the website, put something about the fishing show in the comments. We call each order back on the phone, so we will take care of you then!

Another means of contact is via facebook messenger. Just please be patient. It's a crazy week!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is anyone offering reel deals?


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Bull Red said:


> Is anyone offering reel deals?


Wondering the same. Looking to get a Lew's Fishing Tournament Pro G Speed Spool


----------



## Redcloud3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Big Nasty Baits always has some deals. Should be a good show. Support your local vendors!
:texasflag


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Got some shirts, hats, plastics, and another Laguna rod (first spiral guided rod for me). Great show!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

They saw me coming!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

H&H Rods had some screaming deals. 2 different versions that normally sell for $200 were $100 and there were some for $75.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> H&H Rods had some screaming deals. 2 different versions that normally sell for $200 were $100 and there were some for $75.


How was their inventory on those closeout rods? What about the backcountries? Wanted to go after work today but couldn't get out of other plans. Hope they have some left tomorrow. ...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bjones2571 said:


> How was their inventory on those closeout rods? What about the backcountries? Wanted to go after work today but couldn't get out of other plans. Hope they have some left tomorrow. ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Good but I would hurry, and yes the prices I mentioned were the close outs. Not sure on Back Country.


----------



## Trophytrout_1 (Jan 7, 2016)

*K1 booth*

K1 booth had broken back Corky's- could not believe they have'nt sold out yet!!!


----------



## Coastal Fishing Gear (Mar 10, 2010)

Wade Right Extreme Combo and a carry bag for your wading gear for $99.99 including tax. Come by booth 346 to check it out. Great first day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Trophytrout_1 said:


> K1 booth had broken back Corky's- could not believe they have'nt sold out yet!!!


I missed that, I was pretty upset that mirrolure wasn't selling the soft dogs they had there. I did pick up a few from baad marine, but not the colors I was really looking for.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

John_B_1 said:


> I missed that, I was pretty upset that mirrolure wasn't selling the soft dogs they had there. I did pick up a few from baad marine, but not the colors I was really looking for.


Yea, no pink. 

Baad marine had a pretty good deal on their flapping devil in bulk, wish their CoC was tweaked a bit. Its too dark for my preference, hindsight I should have bought some pearl/cart and pink.

Hookspit had a good deal on some older style tempist (i think) up by the cash register.

Castaway was clearing out all American rodsmith rods and had some really cheap.

Was hoping norton had deals on bulk lures, but they just had a box of mixed lures.

Got to play with the new Curado 70, that is a very nice reel.

Got some Fins 40G to try.

I didn't catch the name of the reels next to Fins but they were priced very low for a nice feeling reel.

I meant to look at seaguar but never made it over.

Chickenboy had 6 bags for $20.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

bjones2571 said:


> How was their inventory on those closeout rods? What about the backcountries? Wanted to go after work today but couldn't get out of other plans. Hope they have some left tomorrow. ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Josh had several Backcountry rods available last night, maybe a dozen? That's an awesome rod! I was very close to buying one, still might, going back today. I don't want to misquote, but I think he was asking $150 for them (great price!) Be sure to say hi to Sunburn (ex-2Cooler) at the H&H booth.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Laguna Custom Rods said:


> Well, that seems fair! Call us at the shop, (leave a message if we aren't there, because most the staff will be running to or from or at the show). Just let us know you are a 2cooler and wanting the fishing show special.
> 281-665-1300
> 
> !


Thanks guys! I just phoned in the order headed to New Braunfels


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> They saw me coming!


That is a good haul! Wish we would have caught up to you.


----------



## fishag04 (Mar 30, 2006)

It is a little annoying when you pay $10 to go to an event that was suppose to last until 9 and so many of the booths are empty at 8.


----------



## bcwader252 (Jan 28, 2016)

fishag04 said:


> It is a little annoying when you pay $10 to go to an event that was suppose to last until 9 and so many of the booths are empty at 8.


Good to know..planned on going tomorrow but it would be later in the evening. What time were they emptying out?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

cfulbright said:


> That is a good haul! Wish we would have caught up to you.


I did good, only impulse buy was the wading belt but I have always wanted one. Yeah, Andy sent me a text as I was just getting back to the car. Next time bro!


----------



## fishag04 (Mar 30, 2006)

bcwader252 said:


> Good to know..planned on going tomorrow but it would be later in the evening. What time were they emptying out?


It started clearing out between 7:30-8. Truthfully most of the product guys/gals were still there (though there were a few gone). It was mostly the guides that vanished. I am sure Friday evening will be better with better attendance.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Columbia drainmaker water shoes - Good deal at $35 vs original tag of $85 and selling on eBay for $65.


----------



## KRW1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Everyone may get the same great savings at the Fishing Show as we did at the Boat Show. Rods which are normally 190.00 - 230.00, are available for 130.00 . So yes, add to your arsenal, as I have. Your family and fishing guests will thank you too !!!!

DUCE Rods


----------



## ramos104 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is anyone doing reel cleaning or supertunes at the show?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BAAD Marine had a worm bar with Brown Flappin Devils for $4.99 a 1/4 pound. That is roughly 13 lures and a screaming deal. 

I bought 600 yards of Fins XS for $50. That is saving $38 off retail. Quite the bargain


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Wheeled my pop around and bought a few things. Did not stay too long as he gets ornery at times. I think the tackle monkey has chilled out for the moment, haha. Was looking for some T-bend/ Rayburn guides and none to be found. Should be called the Houston Saltwater tackle show. No offense. Great show though.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

GeeTee said:


> Columbia drainmaker water shoes - Good deal at $35 vs original tag of $85 and selling on eBay for $65.


Dang, who had these?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

CF- so do the police close to where he lives.  

It was a pretty good show. Seemed slow but it was a Thursday night.
There were all sorts of deal on gear and high end rods.

I was disappointed with FTU and their 10% off on gear and rods. I really wanted couple of gray rods but not that bad. None of the usual "character" guides they have come in too were there.

Best deal that I got was SWFM 's Pam, Evert's better half, and expert chef for the Mag had her cook book for 10$ and the pxs look better than Captain Dave's.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Got me a few goodies. Laguna Liquid Series 6'6" Med Light to go on my 201e7, got my mom a American Rodsmith 6'5" Light mod/fast (very nice rod for $40). And i restocked on some lures. Was hoping to find a deal on some Boga grips but no luck didnt get a chance to stop by chickenboys booth either every time i walked by it was super packed, I might go back Sunday so ill try again then.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

JimD said:


> CF- so do the police close to where he lives.


I think you meant Roy from Texas Boy's Outdoors. 5 minutes in, him working at the booth he was already crunked! They had to escort him out! :headknock


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

TWick said:


> Got me a few goodies. Laguna Liquid Series 6'6" Med Light to go on my 201e7,


Great rod! Especially for the $


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Zeitgeist said:


> Great rod! Especially for the $


Cant wait to get out in the water to use it, wish tomorrow wasn't going to be so crappy


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

TWick said:


> Cant wait to get out in the water to use it, wish tomorrow wasn't going to be so crappy


I got one also, just put Fins XS on it!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice rod Zeitgeist, you will appreciate it.


----------



## SkeeterRick (Feb 26, 2016)

Who is the Boat maker of that Black 23' back by Tackle Unlimited? I did get some stuff today... to much stuff...LOl.


----------



## TWick (Jan 8, 2016)

Zeitgeist said:


> I got one also, just put Fins XS on it!


Very nice setup. Ive got my e7 on mine right now, have a tournament pro g coming in the mail next week haven't decided on which is going to reside on it.

What action did you get?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

TWick said:


> Very nice setup. Ive got my e7 on mine right now, have a tournament pro g coming in the mail next week haven't decided on which is going to reside on it.
> 
> What action did you get?


Medium light. I like the size of the lews. I have 3 200e7's and Curado I, great reals. For lighter rods, like what you have, prefer a lews or a Curado 50e. Just like a bit smaller, easier to palm.


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> I think you meant Roy from Texas Boy's Outdoors. 5 minutes in, him working at the booth he was already crunked! They had to escort him out! :headknock


What was that all about?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Trout green said:


> What was that all about?


LOL! It is a big joke, he was goofing off at the show.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Z- No I fig they are trying to find Zepher cove.  I was throwing some bs your way in fun to JF's comment.  Did not know the other guys were clowning too. Lord knows what all with be going on with all the guides there tomorrow. 

Speaking of characters: CB said that he thought Mack was going to be down tonight. How is Mack? Not heard from him in a while.

Sorry I missed the American Rodsmiths' econo 40$ rods. I needed a couple for the kids after FTU disappointed me.

Be safe out there and tell Smack hi when you talk with him.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

JimD said:


> Z- No I fig they are trying to find Zepher cove.  I was throwing some bs your way in fun to JF's comment.  Did not know the other guys were clowning too. Lord knows what all with be going on with all the guides there tomorrow.
> 
> Speaking of characters: CB said that he thought Mack was going to be down tonight. How is Mack? Not heard from him in a while.
> 
> ...


Saw him, he is well


----------



## KWAKZ (Dec 2, 2014)

SkeeterRick said:


> Who is the Boat maker of that Black 23' back by Tackle Unlimited? I did get some stuff today... to much stuff...LOl.


FCJ out of Bacliff, talked to Fernando for a good while myself. That black boat actually has a usable toilet onboard.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Show has been great. Last year it started on Feb. 25th. This year it had to compete with the rodeo, Spring Break and falling oil prices. I believe certain retailers have done better already but believe for some it has been slower. Hopefully they do well on Saturday. Overall, I really enjoyed it. Got to see many old friends and some new ones.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Port Lavaca CCA is raffling off 2 Tran Cats. Tix were only $20 on one and $25 on the other. Hope I win!


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Down South Lures said:


> I'll be posting up some of our specials later in my own thread, but here are some of the things I'll be doing for the show.
> 
> 1. All lures will be discounted 20% or more. We are taking care of the tax, so it's a nice savings and a good time to stock up.
> 
> ...


It was good meeting yall that was my son showing the pics of all the reds they caught on DSL my go to lure to throw

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

He was there.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

The legend.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

therocket37 said:


> Let's hear from some of the different companies if they care to share!


There's never any good can deals. You got to negotiate hard.


----------



## UniFiddy (Jun 6, 2014)

Went yesterday and enjoyed it.

*Snapper Slapper Lures*
Big shout out to Woody!!. Super nice guy and as I am making the move to deeper waters, he gave me a lot of pointers, and a good deal on some more lures. Quality product and a cool guy to talk to!! I could hang around this guy all day and listen to some good stories too.

*Garmin*
I'm shopping for new electronics for the boat and had a lot of questions. If you are unsure of your needs, the rep there at this show KNOWS his stuff. Without having to refer to the books at all. I had been to the boat show and a few other places trying to get info on this matter and by far the best I have the pleasure of talking to. Other shows it has been, "This is $1299, this one $1999....", but no actual info on the product.

#sharksfeet


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Dang, who had these?


I think it was FTU, I saw them near the glass case towards the front of the building. I looked hard at those shows, my old Columbia boat shoes are about gone.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Drundel said:


> I think it was FTU, I saw them near the glass case towards the front of the building. I looked hard at those shows, my old Columbia boat shoes are about gone.


Should have bit. I have 3 pairs, extreme comfort and that is a great price.


----------



## Flanagator (Jan 19, 2015)

SkeeterRick said:


> Who is the Boat maker of that Black 23' back by Tackle Unlimited? I did get some stuff today... to much stuff...LOl.


If I am not mistaken, that was a TranSport boat. Mr. Tran himself was over there today talking to some folks about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanagator (Jan 19, 2015)

Stopped by Texas Rattlin Rigs and got a great deal on some rattles. I like using them Carolina style as weights for soft plastics. Also enjoyed the Mid Coast Corks booth for some nice prices on my favorite corks. Always good to see Jimmy over at Waterloo as well, lots of good deals to be had all around in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang I'm bummed I'm not gonna make it this year


----------

